# Need help with Remodel!!! PFF style



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I know this is not normal practice but I figured it was worth a shot. My wife and I have been working on a bedroom addition for the last 7 years doing it ourselves and it's just not happening. We have 99% of the materials and would basicly just need someone to do the work. Our problem is we don't have the funds to pay all at once for the work.*

*The question, are there any carpenters on here that would be willing to split up their labor cost so we can get this damn thing done!*


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

im not a carpenter but have helped out with a lot of construction projects. if you find somebody ill help out on the weekends and Thursday and Friday afternoons if you can just pay my gas to get to your house.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

foreverfishing said:


> im not a carpenter but have helped out with a lot of construction projects. if you find somebody ill help out on the weekends and Thursday and Friday afternoons if you can just pay my gas to get to your house.


*I will keep that in mind in case some one does feel generous. Thank you.*


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Dan, 

Give us a few more details... What's done and what needs to be done?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I am slammed up and have some family things going on. I wont be free till mid Dec. But would be glad to work with you when I have time?


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Call me asap I could use the money 288 0390 names will


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Or text im free on weekends. Went to school for carpentry have beem doing sheet rock for years and im currently doing hvac


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

not a carpenter...but i did stay at a holiday inn express last night! 
good luck w/ the work!


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Tell me what you need by way of fasteners. 
I might be able to help


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

How big of a room is it


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Did this project fall apart? Just wondering:whistling:


----------

